# Como se accesa la información de un pendrive USB?



## fabricio (Sep 29, 2005)

Saludos,

Quisiera saber donde puedo ubicar información de como bajar la información de un Pendrive. Es decir, como el PC lee la información contenida es este dispositivo


----------



## titorealico (Oct 12, 2005)

si usas win xp, cuando conectas el pendrive la maquina te lo detecta con un disco extraible y te genera una unidad alternativa , la del pendrive, solo tienes q seleccionar esa unidad y al entrar, encontraras todoss los datos q guarda el pendrive...
no se si te repondo tu pregunta, cualquier cosa, avisame

saludos , tito


----------



## fabricio (Oct 13, 2005)

Gracias amigo! Sabes estoy buscando es como se hace esa lectura, voy a diseñar una apliacación que necesita leer desde un pendrive sin necesitada de estar conectado a un PC, es decir, a traves de un PIC pienso leer lo que esta en la memoria. El problema es que aun no tengo claro como hacerlo y necesito saber como funciona este divice para generar el programa.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 13, 2005)

En realidad no tengo muy claro el proyecto, pero igual te doy unas referencias como base, pues la comunicación USB no es tan sencilla como uno piensa. Si bien la interfaz es muy simple, el protocolo es donde reside  el poder y la "dificultad" del USB.  Fíjate en esta página para que veas el nivel que puede alcanzar: (páginas en inglés)

http://www.beyondlogic.org/usbnutshell/usb7.htm#PIC16F876Example

Hay unos PICs nuevos de Microchip: el 18F4550 y el 18F2550, que  ya implementan la migración para comunicación USB completa, esto no quiere decir que no puedas usar otro tipo de microcontroladores para lo que quieres hacer.

Para saber como atacar el proyecto aqui tienes un tutorial con PIC 16C745 y 18F2455 y comunicación con periféricos USB que te darán una idea de como poder implementarlo:

http://www.alanmacek.com/usb/

y algunos circuitos que puedes tomar como ideas:

Un circuito con micros ATMEL con el que realizan una interfaz infraroja a través del USB. Allí te explican también como diseñar el driver para que sea reconocido por WinXp:

http://www.cesko.host.sk/IgorPlugUSB/IgorPlug-USB%20(AVR)_eng.htm

Creo que la implementación electrónica no es la complicado, sino el desarrollo del software en si.
Cuando hayas visto estas páginas tendrás una idea mas clara de como hacer lo que quieres.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## fabricio (Oct 13, 2005)

Gracias hermano, de verda esta información me va a servir bastante.


----------

